# good red claw crab set up? (photo)



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

I was just wondering does this look like a decent red claw crabitat?

Sorry about the bad picture quality..it was taken on my bb curve.
You may not be able to see it clearly but in the tank I have 
Brackish water
Filter 
heater (25celcius)
1 cave 
1 vase ornament which crabs can get inside, and is above the water 
Sand 


So what do you think?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, there's no pic...


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

Oops soory about that here it is: http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/6196/img2012011000182.jpg

The water looks cloudy- but its not, the picture is pretty dark.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think, from what I've read, that they actually need an area of sand to climb out onto and wander around a bit. Maybe try building the sand up on one side, so you have half sand and then half water. They can survive for a little while in all water, but will eventually die.

Here's a link with some info: Wrongcrowd.com - Freshwater Red Clawed Crabs

I know they are fresh water, but when reading sites on them, they should actually be kept in a slightly brackish habitat. The link has info on the salinity that's needed. Since they have been kept in fresh water for so long, it's best to slowly raise the salinity of the water. If you make the water completely brackish all at once, the crabs will probably go into shock and die.

The "Creeping Death"

If they are kept with no area to climb out and dig around in, or in completely fresh water all the time, they seem fine, then one day just die. Here's a quote from the site:
"Many people have written and asked, "my crab was fine yesterday, but today he is hardly moving... what is wrong?" They may go stiff and flip over on their back. Sometimes the crab will drop legs and claws. While I do not know exactly what causes the "creeping death" I know how it usually ends: badly. Make sure your crabs are in a proper habitat: clean brackish water, access to the air, and the temperature not above 85F. A proper habitat is the best way to reduce stress on the animal."


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for the sand idea, i will do that. the tank is brackish.


----------

